# earl's dark science experiments



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm still new here, but urging from a fellow member and  growmie... I made this thread.... it will probably be slow as molasses in a Wisconsin winter... I mostly use Hempy Buckets to grow in...50/50 coco and perlite usually in 2 1/2 - 3 gallon buckets... I use a modified Lucas Formula made with General Hydroponic Trio Nutes... I have grown in soil and organic before... This winter grow took me back to growing photoroids, what a long grow this is... I have JillyBean X 99 , Malibu Pie , ACDC Hemp, and a lonely bonsai size Berry Ryder Kush just so it would finish first ... pics are not in order of said strains... the ACDC is the tallest... all are in flower ... thanks for


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> View attachment 251427
> View attachment 251428
> View attachment 251429
> View attachment 251430
> I'm still new here, but urging from a fellow member and  growmie... I made this thread.... it will probably be slow as molasses in a Wisconsin winter... I mostly use Hempy Buckets to grow in...50/50 coco and perlite usually in 2 1/2 - 3 gallon buckets... I use a modified Lucas Formula made with General Hydroponic Trio Nutes... I have grown in soil and organic before... This winter grow took me back to growing photoroids, what a long grow this is... I have JillyBean X 99 , Malibu Pie , ACDC Hemp, and a lonely bonsai size Berry Ryder Kush just so it would finish first ... pics are not in order of said strains... the ACDC is the tallest... all are in flower ... thanks for


Very Nice
Now we have some weed to look at


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2019)

ACDC Hemp?  Is this actually hemp?  I am kicking around growing 1 or 2 high CBD hemp plants for the CBD content.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 28, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Very Nice
> Now we have some weed to look at


I can't wait to start my Auto grow.... there will be more pics then... I'll try to keep the thread up to date


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

I believe it is Hemp


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 28, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> ACDC Hemp?  Is this actually hemp?  I am kicking around growing 1 or 2 high CBD hemp plants for the CBD content.


Yes Goddess, actual hemp for CBD... I was gifted the seeds from a fellow grower out of Colorado


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Yes Goddess, actual hemp for CBD... I was gifted the seeds from a fellow grower out of Colorado


You should breed that one


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 28, 2019)

I have to walk the beast
Not sure if I will be back later
So Nice to have you doing what you do Earl
Later Bro


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 28, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> I have to walk the beast
> Not sure if I will be back later
> So Nice to have you doing what you do Earl
> Later Bro


Thank You Stiggy... take care and get some rest


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 28, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> You should breed that one


I have a few seeds left.... making crosses is not in old earl's cards at this time... donating some for someone else to do so is tho


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 28, 2019)

You know I'm a knucklehead, but I think ac/dc is a sativa.   with very high cbd ratio, but I don't know the percent of total goodies.

Ice River Genetics, MEDIC is a 1:1 ratio, and testing out at 16%!  Gman crossed it for our warriors PTSD, It calms my anxious behind down, with a dazed buzz.

Earl f'in I had to guess the strains, I would have said the Ac/Dc was the Jilly


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2019)

Capt Stabby is right--ACDC is cannabis sativa.  So I'm thinking this is a cannabis/hemp cross someone already did?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2019)

me me me, i would love to breed those for you.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jan 29, 2019)

AC/DC what a band - nice pics


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 29, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Capt Stabby is right--ACDC is cannabis sativa.  So I'm thinking this is a cannabis/hemp cross someone already did?



I think it came out of catatonic or harlequin, just a heavy Sativa pheno.  I've had harlequin before and it worked well for its purposes.  I was turned on to a pinch of catatonic, which was very dense and it had mold, gave it a try anyway.  Tasted terrible, just like every high CBD strains do.  It did the trick too.  AC/DC is what a few friends are using to make crosses with.



Rosebud said:


> me me me, i would love to breed those for you.



lol!  Rose pulling ahead by a nose into the first turn.  Go, Girl

Check out my homeslices seed page.  He is very well known and respected breeder.  Prices are reasonable.  I've grown all of his strains and each one is the bomb.  USA based!

https://greatlakesgenetics.com/seeds-by-genetics/ice-river-genetics.html?product_list_limit=30



QBCrocket said:


> AC/DC what a band - nice pics



Dude they bring down the house every night!



STIGGY said:


>




That's a tuff song stigman!

So long screwy, see you in st. louie!  lol


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 30, 2019)

I forgot to say any of the Shark strains are high CBD and work well!


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a few seeds of shark shock CBC as well...maybe eventually I will get to grow them...limited space blows..lol


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> I forgot to say any of the Shark strains are high CBD and work well!





earl.dean.smooter said:


> I have a few seeds of shark shock CBC as well...maybe eventually I will get to grow them...limited space blows..lol


I have heard nothin but Good things
about them...............myself
Hey so anyway Im at te Vets today and I get along real well with this Vet
So I asked him about CBD's and dogs. He responded he thinks they are Great but e is not allowed to tell owners unless they inquire
What................................  I bet big Pharma for animals is old the pliers to their private parts
He asked me all about CBDs because he could see I was informed, and even asked me about dosages and where to by the best CBD Oils etc......................... Pretty Coolio


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 31, 2019)

Capt Doggy
\


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Capt Doggy
> \


probably listening to Bieber


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)

a few pics for Miss Rose from the hemp... for a Sativa it sure has Indica style leaves on her...or would that be a Hemp type leaf ? ;o ... all I know is the information passed on by the donor


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Jan 31, 2019)

I trimmed those leaves off the bottom of the plant... they were not getting much light and looked sorta droopy


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 3, 2019)

a few pics of the acdc hemp that is flowering


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 3, 2019)

ninja fruit crosses with something ? I forgot the name.... it is not malibu pie tho


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 3, 2019)

JillyBean X  C99


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2019)

I love those pink flowers up there. So, no those don't look sativa to me... I will get the flowers tested. THG, I got to Earl first, i will make seeds as soon as  the plant allows.  I have a nephew that needs higher cbd per texas. This is very exciting.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I love those pink flowers up there. So, no those don't look sativa to me... I will get the flowers tested. THG, I got to Earl first, i will make seeds as soon as  the plant allows.  I have a nephew that needs higher cbd per texas. This is very exciting.


Earls The Man

Thank You Much Brother @earl.dean.smooter


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 4, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> JillyBean X  C99 View attachment 251583
> View attachment 251584


Earl are they Auto beans?
I still have some real C99 I won in a contest Feminized Seeds brand


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 4, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Earl are they Auto beans?
> I still have some real C99 I won in a contest Feminized Seeds brand


No Stiggy, they are regular photos... I wish they were Autos


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 4, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> View attachment 251427
> View attachment 251428
> View attachment 251429
> View attachment 251430
> I'm still new here, but urging from a fellow member and  growmie... I made this thread.... it will probably be slow as molasses in a Wisconsin winter... I mostly use Hempy Buckets to grow in...50/50 coco and perlite usually in 2 1/2 - 3 gallon buckets... I use a modified Lucas Formula made with General Hydroponic Trio Nutes... I have grown in soil and organic before... This winter grow took me back to growing photoroids, what a long grow this is... I have JillyBean X 99 , Malibu Pie , ACDC Hemp, and a lonely bonsai size Berry Ryder Kush just so it would finish first ... pics are not in order of said strains... the ACDC is the tallest... all are in flower ... thanks for




Looks good


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 4, 2019)

not sure what the higs is up with the post office... the seeds sent to Rose weighed less than a 1/3 of an ounce... off to see the cry babies at the main office in the morning.... sheesh !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> not sure what the higs is up with the post office... the seeds sent to Rose weighed less than a 1/3 of an ounce... off to see the cry babies at the main office in the morning.... sheesh !View attachment 251599


That weird, another stamp?
Or whole new envelope?
Morning Buddy


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> That weird, another stamp?
> Or whole new envelope?
> Morning Buddy


not sure... I'm going with plan b... padded envelope with tracking !   I want to make sure they get to Rose


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi Buddy


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 5, 2019)

Just seeing whats up


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 5, 2019)

peace


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 5, 2019)

I finally remembered the name of the ninja fruit cross... it is Surf Purp which is Ninja Fruit X Malibu Pie by ocean grown seeds... I tell ya more brain farts as of late


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 5, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Hi Buddy


STIGGY ! lol


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> ACDC Hemp?  Is this actually hemp?  I am kicking around growing 1 or 2 high CBD hemp plants for the CBD content.



First off, yes i know this thread is a bit old.  I've been surfing all morning trying to get a real answer to :  is it legal to grow hemp for PERSONAL use in Canada ?  I've been thru all the govt propaganda websites and nothing mentions personal use, just industrial farming.  So now im getting cranky and i decided i need to ask the real experts. So........ ? Please


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> First off, yes i know this thread is a bit old.  I've been surfing all morning trying to get a real answer to :  is it legal to grow hemp for PERSONAL use in Canada ?  I've been thru all the govt propaganda websites and nothing mentions personal use, just industrial farming.  So now im getting cranky and i decided i need to ask the real experts. So........ ? Please


if  i am reading this (https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...-industry/frequently-asked-questions.html#a34) correctly, it looks like you need a license. 
"Note that producing (e.g., cultivating, harvesting) industrial hemp in accordance with the IHR always requires a licence." the webpage was updated nov 7th of 2018 so it is pretty current. could you just grow some and claim you thought it was regular cannabis or are you looking at growing a big crop? might not hurt to contact the office of controlled substances for clarification and request written documentation from whomever you speak with.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

Like the senate, upon sober second reflection i guess i should just buy oil online. Sigh


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

bluegrasser said:


> First off, yes i know this thread is a bit old.  I've been surfing all morning trying to get a real answer to :  is it legal to grow hemp for PERSONAL use in Canada ?  I've been thru all the govt propaganda websites and nothing mentions personal use, just industrial farming.  So now im getting cranky and i decided i need to ask the real experts. So........ ? Please


I'm old...this thread is only weeks old  ... I am not sure about Canadian laws, not even sure of US laws...lol...to me growing for personal use is nobody's business... I was gifted the hemp seeds so I'm growing some


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

Update on the grow: it is chugging right along so far...the grow room has a fruit smell over all...but each plant has its own distinct smell...I'll post pics when something exciting happens


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 10, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> I'm old...this thread is only weeks old  ... I am not sure about Canadian laws, not even sure of US laws...lol...to me growing for personal use is nobody's business... I was gifted the hemp seeds so I'm growing some



I agree but i figure on having a dozen herbs in the woods along with my 4 legals in my veggie garden and dont really want unwanted attention. I just thought it might possibly be legal so thought i'd ask the Hemp expert here. Anyway it dont matter none. I appreciate your reply tho,  thanks


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

I wish I had a good camera so I could show all of you the pinkish purplish pistils on the surf purps...a first for me


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2019)

Those little pink flowers are adorable up there. That isn't hemp is it? Sorry i didn't go back and look.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 10, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Those little pink flowers are adorable up there. That isn't hemp is it? Sorry i didn't go back and look.


That is the surf purps which is ninja fruit X malibu pie


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

surf purp


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

jillybean X C99 and the little auto that could... berry ryder


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 11, 2019)

ac/dc hemp


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 15, 2019)

I can see purple and pink.  My unattainable dream is to be a great photographer.  All my photos are boring.

great job there Earl


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Capt. Stabby ...all I have is a cheap digital camera... Yes the pink and purple is up on top...even the trichs have pink and purple ... I've never had them this color


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 15, 2019)

What is your guys opinion on the advantage of dry sift vs bubble bag ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2019)

I hate my bubble bags. Too much work for not enough return.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I hate my bubble bags. Too much work for not enough return.



I much prefer dry sift.  Even Bubbleman prefers dry sift!


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BMW0MZC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You can throw them in the dishwasher when they clog


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 16, 2019)

Earl, you already know my answer.  HashMaster 5000!  After that, dry ice in bubble bags.  I'm not a fan of ice water hash, and I've never made dry sift, and the numerous times I've smoked it, and it tasted very green.  Seemed to me it was just weed and not many trichs.  Nothing like that good good at the bottom of your grinder.


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 16, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=201016586457

This thing has given me more than I could ever ask for.

I personally like bubble hash better but I agree with everyone else. The work for return isn't there when dry sift is faster, easier and has the same effect in the end.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2019)

my last 2 bubble bag experiences resulted in 1)moldy hash(apparently it wan't as dry as i thought before storing) and 2)4 grams of assorted quality hash that is really harsh to smoke. i'd have gotten much more enjoyment and yield out of making cannabutter or some everclear tincture/rso...


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks Guys for your thoughts ... I'm just seeking information for after my harvest


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 16, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Earl, you already know my answer.  HashMaster 5000!  After that, dry ice in bubble bags.  I'm not a fan of ice water hash, and I've never made dry sift, and the numerous times I've smoked it, and it tasted very green.  Seemed to me it was just weed and not many trichs.  Nothing like that good good at the bottom of your grinder.


I'm still working on putting a HashMaster together Capt. Stabby  ... I've never made dry sift , bubble bag , or ice water hash


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2019)

I do a dry shift with dry ice. Then take spent trim and soak in ethanol. Reduce it to a thick oil then add it to the dry ice kief and press it. I like it. Others who like hash and have tried mine, like it. I'm not trying to say it's the best method or the only method. But I don't feel I'm throwing away or wasting the plant with this method.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 16, 2019)

umbra said:


> I do a dry shift with dry ice. Then take spent trim and soak in ethanol. Reduce it to a thick oil then add it to the dry ice kief and press it. I like it. Others who like hash and have tried mine, like it. I'm not trying to say it's the best method or the only method. But I don't feel I'm throwing away or wasting the plant with this method.


Thanks umbra...that is where my thinking is/was...Not throwing away or wasting any of the plant


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 17, 2019)

I save my roots from the last run for that pain cream


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> I save my roots from the last run for that pain cream


same here Capt. Stabby...I have some that need cleaned


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

No pic updates today ... My wife says she smells weed from across the yard before the shed door is open...lmao...all the plants are still living...like like the surf purps pistils are starting to turn...the ac/dc hemp is frosting up and same for the jillyx99


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

almost for got to mention the little auto that could aka berry ryder ...she is close to being finished...this small plant has resin seeping from her...not a lot...but it can be seen with the naked eye...the guy that made the cross uses it to make bho


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2019)

One of my sons came in the house one night and told me he could smell my weed from up the street(pre-recreational legalization in Massachusetts). I have 3 cops living on my street. I pooped a brick. Found holes in my ducting hose after the carbon filter. Funny now. Not then though...


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> One of my sons came in the house one night and told me he could smell my weed from up the street(pre-recreational legalization in Massachusetts). I have 3 cops living on my street. I pooped a brick. Found holes in my ducting hose after the carbon filter. Funny now. Not then though...


I bet...lol... I've had the polo in my grow room once...even tho I am legal and have my MMJ card it still put the fear in me...old habits and stuff still can make you worry...


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2019)

LOL, Back in NJ I had a bad neighbor and we got into it. They wound up breaking one of my basement windows and put my hose it there and turned on the water. I get home from work, I see the damage, I call the cops. They come look at it and are standing less than 10 ft from 50 plants and never knew it.


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 19, 2019)

umbra said:


> LOL, Back in NJ I had a bad neighbor and we got into it. They wound up breaking one of my basement windows and put my hose it there and turned on the water. I get home from work, I see the damage, I call the cops. They come look at it and are standing less than 10 ft from 50 plants and never knew it.


I need you to build my next grow room!


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 19, 2019)

I swear they could make a TV series out of what neighbors do to each other.  Call it Neighbor Wars. 


umbra said:


> LOL, Back in NJ I had a bad neighbor and we got into it. They wound up breaking one of my basement windows and put my hose it there and turned on the water. I get home from work, I see the damage, I call the cops. They come look at it and are standing less than 10 ft from 50 plants and never knew it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2019)

back in the 80's, i was young and dumb. i lived in a 4 story apt building with probably 50+ apts. i had 5 or so plants growinng under incandesent light bulbs because i didn't know any better. in hind sight, they were males but i didn't know that either. but one of my neighbors was beating his girlfriend one night and when she got away from him, she came to my apt and asked if she could wait there and call the police on him. of course i let her do that. so her boyfriend hated me. a couple weeks later i was fast asleep and someone starts banging on my door. i yelled to whoever it was to go away. more banging. 'open up its the police'. thought it was my friends and they were drunk. so i shouted for them to go the bleep away. more banging and more police talk. so i opened the door and it was the police. i nearly pooped myself. they said they had a complaint that i was beating my girlfriend. i was unattached at the time and told them i didn't have a girlfriend. they said i could let them in or they could comme in. knowing i had plants in my  bedroom and that at the time, i would probably be locked up for life for those plants i figured i  may as well go to the police station without getting a beating so i let them in. one of the cops was an old, crusty white guy. he looked at me like he could not wait to beat me to a pulp. his partner was a younger african-american cop. my bedroom was closed off so it was not visible from my living area where mean cop was eyeing me and rubbing his billy club. he told the young guy to check out my apt. the young guy went in and looked around, then came back out and told his partner there was nobody else in the apt. i was dumbfounded. on his way out the young guy held back a bit and said 'you should get rid of what you got going on in the bedroom sooner rather than later'. i thanked him and chopped the plants, bagged them up and threw them off my fire escape right after they left. neighbors can be jerks. i  am just lucky i got that cop  instead of someone who wanted to make an example of me...


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 21, 2019)

Fogey, I totally dig Red Meat!  I forget how I stumbled on to that guy.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

i don't think most people recognize ted from red meat. i used ms paint to customize him to look like me(bald, glasses) but the mumbling and pipe smoking is stock...


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)

Here ya go OF8


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> i don't think most people recognize ted from red meat. i used ms paint to customize him to look like me(bald, glasses) but the mumbling and pipe smoking is stock...


Above Posts OF8


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

since you guys have mentioned lack of hair or partial lack of hair...my family has hereditary hair loss... I on the other hand get crap from my brothers for being a long haired hippy


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> since you guys have mentioned lack of hair or partial lack of hair...my family has hereditary hair loss... I on the other hand get crap from my brothers for being a long haired hippy


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>


Other than growing medicinal herbs... I am the sane one ???


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 21, 2019)

STIGGY said:


>



I like this photo, he is posing like Hugh Heffner.



earl.dean.smooter said:


> since you guys have mentioned lack of hair or partial lack of hair...my family has hereditary hair loss... I on the other hand get crap from my brothers for being a long haired hippy




I've been a long hair since the 6th gragde.  I only shaved my head for about 10 years now.  People at Mass say I look like a convict.  I tell them who fixs their computers for free?  And then I tell them you don't get computer repair training in prison, just ac tech and cooking.



STIGGY said:


>



LOL.



earl.dean.smooter said:


> Other than growing medicinal herbs... I am the sane one ???



You're a bad bad man Earl!  My plants are curling up from the cold, at least thats what I think anyway.  Picked a leaf and going scope it in a few.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 21, 2019)

Two days before my mom had her aneurysm.   Dad and I working on the Cal Look, my 63,ragtop sunroof.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm so disappointed, I think all my plants are males.  Dang it!  and my electric bill will be (projected) use $289.  I got an email for my usage notice, in case I go over 250.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 21, 2019)

Sorry stabby.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> I'm so disappointed, I think all my plants are males.  Dang it!  and my electric bill will be (projected) use $289.  I got an email for my usage notice, in case I go over 250.


Terrible news Brother


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 21, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> since you guys have mentioned lack of hair or partial lack of hair...my family has hereditary hair loss... I on the other hand get crap from my brothers for being a long haired hippy


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> I'm so disappointed, I think all my plants are males.  Dang it!  and my electric bill will be (projected) use $289.  I got an email for my usage notice, in case I go over 250.


Not good Capt. Stabby... I've had more males to females ratio lately as well... Dang ! $289 electric bill...


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 21, 2019)

I found out today that a family friend passed away... Very sad...only 62


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

Back in the 70's, in the back of Rolling Stone magazine there was an ad for Earl the Dead Cat. PETA raised a stink and they took it off the market. I got one, lol.


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey Earl


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 22, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sorry stabby.




Just my luck, I'm telling ya




STIGGY said:


> Terrible news Brother




What an enormous waste of time, money, and IPM




STIGGY said:


>





My eyes are ruined.  I  thought it was going to be the REAL Partridge Family.  lol




earl.dean.smooter said:


> Not good Capt. Stabby... I've had more males to females ratio lately as well... Dang ! $289 electric bill...




Ya right.  I wonder if it is the cold stress.  I tell myself every year, don't grow in the heat of summer.  Now I guess I have to add deep winter since the weather is really cold and it hasn't been cold or rainy around here in about 10 years.




earl.dean.smooter said:


> I found out today that a family friend passed away... Very sad...only 62




You have my condolences, Earl.




umbra said:


> Back in the 70's, in the back of Rolling Stone magazine there was an ad for Earl the Dead Cat. PETA raised a stink and they took it off the market. I got one, lol.
> View attachment 251939
> View attachment 251940




Umbra, I remember that cat!  Did you just obtain it or did you buy that back in the day?  Looks to be in purrrrfect condition.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 22, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> I found out today that a family friend passed away... Very sad...only 62


My Condolences Brother


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Just my luck, I'm telling ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it when they were first sold. I still have it. My sons when growing up would tied him around their head when they got sick. They swore it had magical properties, lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2019)

Earl, i am sorry about your family friend, too young. It is hard getting older and losing people. I hope you grieve well. 

Bud and I went and saw Hair in Anchorage in 1972. It was so fun, and yes there was nakedness. ha  Love long haired freaky people.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> Back in the 70's, in the back of Rolling Stone magazine there was an ad for Earl the Dead Cat. PETA raised a stink and they took it off the market. I got one, lol.
> View attachment 251939
> View attachment 251940


I remember that cat ... Thanks for a good memory umbra


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the kind thoughts


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 23, 2019)

+


Hope your night is good Earl.  You just chilled out watching the lifetime channel?  Oh my, I just sharded.  ROTFLMAO!  Its better than the Home channel, now my wife wants a different backsplash.  She cited too much bling there.

I'm feeling fat and full of tacos, drinking cheladas, eyeballing the coconut cream pie.  Smoking the Wiz Og and dabs of Skywalker.  I was so high I walked away from the counter without my food.  The lady called me back for the food and two dollars in change.   Too funny!  Embarrass!   





umbra said:


> I got it when they were first sold. I still have it. My sons when growing up would tied him around their head when they got sick. They swore it had magical properties, lol.




Ya man.  I didn't know they came from the rolling stone mag.  I don't doubt the powers of the dead cat.  lol.  Reminds me of Isomerizers,  and Littel Annie Fanny!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Two days before my mom had her aneurysm.   Dad and I working on the Cal Look, my 63,ragtop sunroof.
> 
> 
> View attachment 251934


Awesome Pic Awesome Memory Bro
I wish My Dad was a Car Guy, instead of so mean


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 23, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Earl, i am sorry about your family friend, too young. It is hard getting older and losing people. I hope you grieve well.
> 
> Bud and I went and saw Hair in Anchorage in 1972. It was so fun, and yes there was nakedness. ha  Love long haired freaky people.


And the sign said long haired freaky people are the only ones who can apply...........................................


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 23, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> +
> 
> 
> Hope your night is good Earl.  You just chilled out watching the lifetime channel?  Oh my, I just sharded.  ROTFLMAO!  Its better than the Home channel, now my wife wants a different backsplash.  She cited too much bling there.
> ...


.                                                                                                                      Capt. Stabby, I hope you feel up to par today sounds like you were having fun... Wiz and SkyWalker together ? Man you mustabeen flying...lol... Coconut Cream Pie you say ?


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, cream pie Earl.  Decided beer wouldn't mix well with the pie.  So, I drank more beer.  lol.  It was a busy night at the fruit stand moved a close to a Qp, at premium prices.  My wife grabbed it this morning and duck out, dang that woman can spend money.  Jezz!  Dang Koles!!!


Hey stiggy, Whaaaasssup?  lol.  Feeling better?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 23, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Yes, cream pie Earl.  Decided beer wouldn't mix well with the pie.  So, I drank more beer.  lol.  It was a busy night at the fruit stand moved a close to a Qp, at premium prices.  My wife grabbed it this morning and duck out, dang that woman can spend money.  Jezz!  Dang Koles!!!
> 
> 
> Hey stiggy, Whaaaasssup?  lol.  Feeling better?


Yeah,so I've told...beer an any type of cream pie does not mix well... You did good then ... Man oh man...if you're like me hiding it isn't an option...lol


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 25, 2019)

Did somebody say beer?  I'd swear I heard, I have beer... come and drink it?


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 25, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Did somebody say beer?  I'd swear I heard, I have beer... come and drink it?


I thought I heard sumthin' bout alkeehall not jus beer !


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 26, 2019)

My middle name should be GLUG.   rotflmao!


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> My middle name should be GLUG.   rotflmao!


I can see it now : Capt. GLUG Stabby at your service !


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> I can see it now : Capt. GLUG Stabby at your service !


Sounds like a super hero


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 26, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> View attachment 252019


Heck Yeah ! Captain Cave Man ... You any better Stiggy ?...never did get an email


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Heck Yeah ! Captain Cave Man ... You any better Stiggy ?...never did get an email


Which time Email?
My gmail is all screwy  send me a new one so I can still see if it works when you can please
I need a new computer badly


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)

Now it has me editing out the bad words


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 26, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Which time Email?
> My gmail is all screwy  send me a new one so I can still see if it works when you can please
> I need a new computer badly


Email you were gonna send a few days a go ? Everything is screwy on computers and tablets...when I get on my dinosaur computer, I'll shoot you an email


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Feb 26, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> Now it has me editing out the bad words


usually the site does it with its potty mouth filter


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 26, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Email you were gonna send a few days a go ? Everything is screwy on computers and tablets...when I get on my dinosaur computer, I'll shoot you an email


Earl I just tried it while on phone with a friend and he got nothing either
It my be due to being in cognito mode not too sure
I am out for the night
I will invstigate further tomorrow
Night Bros


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Feb 26, 2019)

The wife and I aren't getting cell phone texts either but I get them from anybody else.  Getting a lot of pop-ups on the phone must be from an update, because I didn't add anything new in months.  Screwing you on the update!  That's how they pass muster on the play store


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

here are the newest pics of the ac/dc hemp


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

and ... pics of the surf purp and JillyX99


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

for the moment I am going back to an avatar that I have used on other places ... the dog pic is as crazy as I am, but I need to get back to a good me... seems re-sizing and centering is needed


----------



## islandgrow (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice to see you with a thread on  here . The plants are looking great bro


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

islandgrow said:


> Nice to see you with a thread on  here . The plants are looking great bro


is that you islandgrower ? from GC and IG ?


----------



## islandgrow (Mar 1, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> is that you islandgrower ? from GC and IG ?


Yup and frim discord hahaha i get around .


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice to see you brother ! I'm glad it is you


----------



## islandgrow (Mar 1, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Nice to see you brother ! I'm glad it is you


Ooohhhh  need to start me a thread here . Dont think i have as yet.  It sucks that this doesn't work on tapatalk.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm on a pc right now, but it works on my wonkey tablet too


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

there are some good people... hard to get accepted... but I see you signed up 3 years ago


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 1, 2019)

I gotta scoot for a bit... the Mrs needs something done... honeydo's never end...lol


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 20, 2019)

hey look ! an update 
well the squirrels are back in the attic...your dad says it's personal this time !
Wait... wrong update... I chopped the surf purp and jilly cross yesterday (3/19) I feel they were ready... all cloudy with amber around 40-50% ?
The ac/dc hemp is still growing strong... let's see how she finishes out under my cheapo 1500 watt cob


----------



## Gone (Mar 20, 2019)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> hey look ! an update
> well the squirrels are back in the attic...your dad says it's personal this time !
> Wait... wrong update... I chopped the surf purp and jilly cross yesterday (3/19) I feel they were ready... all cloudy with amber around 40-50% ?
> The ac/dc hemp is still growing strong... let's see how she finishes out under my cheapo 1500 watt cob



I can build you one


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Mar 20, 2019)

Toolman said:


> I can build you one



HA HA HA ... now that is cool ! 
no squirrels in my neck of the woods... but the darned stray cats that spray around would like it ! ... more power Mr Toolman


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Apr 2, 2019)

update on the small grow... the surf purp and jillyX are still hanging to dry... I need to do a quick hippy trim and then jar them up to cure 
The ac/dc hemp is about ready to start the flush on... probably friday or saturday for that to begin... trying to find and get information about when to harvest "hemp" is like finding hens teeth... I finally got an answer from a indoor cbd hemp farm... here are 2 pictures as of 4-1-19... seems the top liked the light and shot up a seeker to the cheap 1500 watt cob it is near


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2019)

Very cool Earl. Is the hemp cross really skinny and tall?  I will be starting the seeds you were so kind as to gift me, in about 3 weeks or so. I am thinking of maybe doing one outdoors? Have no idea what to expect.  Pretty exciting stuff. I have a doctor that really wants our nephew on that. so thank you again.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Apr 3, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Very cool Earl. Is the hemp cross really skinny and tall?  I will be starting the seeds you were so kind as to gift me, in about 3 weeks or so. I am thinking of maybe doing one outdoors? Have no idea what to expect.  Pretty exciting stuff. I have a doctor that really wants our nephew on that. so thank you again.


Yes Rose, the hemp I am growing is skinny and tall... it was vegged less than a month.
I had to flip the surf purps and jilly cross to get them finished...so it went 12/12 early
I still have no idea what to expect or what you may get ???
I also used a 2 gallon pot to grow it in... it makes me wonder how it would have done in a bigger pot ?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2019)

I recently bought some seeds labeled ACDC CBD...Don’t know if this is the same thing you guys are talkin but I hope to start them as soon as the current is done...I’m interested in hearing what you get from these...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 3, 2019)

Just watched the weather report, and spring seemed so close...rain and more and more...so I guess we gotta do this April shower thing even though we already got flowers...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2019)

i think maybe this cross should go outside? Just thinking. I can't wait to start this stuff. The neurologist in Texas really wants lower thc for our nephew. I keep telling him that thc is important for autism.


----------

